# Roland PC 50 drivers



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all, new to the forum.
I've recently acquired a Roland PC50 and after much research I cannot find a driver to work through Inkscape.
I'm connected via serial to USB port with a working driver. Settings in Inkscape match machine and driver for serial. Inkscape tells me it's "working" when I hit apply in the Extention>Plot window. But it just doesn't move.

Now, in my research I do see a lot of thread and info saying it won't work with Windows 10 or anything higher than XP. But! When I use a SignLab trial, I can get it to work? How is it that SignLab can run it in Windows 10 yet you can't get a driver?

Complete noob here so apologies if this is a dumb question, or if I've missed important information out.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Most likely signlab is using their own driver. This is common with old equipment. 
I would recommend using signlab or something similar.


----------



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks AMW, although spending £400 on SignLab when I could just spend half that on a new plotter and run it in Inkscape seems pointless. I got the machine for free as well so I could quite easily sell it and buy one that'll work.

Looks like I'm downgrading to XP 🙄


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Totally understand. I would add that that old Roland is still more then likely better then the cheap plotters that can be bought currently.


----------



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh definitely!! That's why I want to get it working lol. Do you think a generic HPGL driver would work? Might try it tonight.
Thanks again.


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

CutMister87 said:


> Hi all, new to the forum.
> I've recently acquired a Roland PC50 and after much research I cannot find a driver to work through Inkscape.
> I'm connected via serial to USB port with a working driver. Settings in Inkscape match machine and driver for serial. Inkscape tells me it's "working" when I hit apply in the Extention>Plot window. But it just doesn't move.
> 
> ...


Signlab should be able to run it directly for cut. If you want to print and Cut I recommend FlexiSign.You Do not need old drivers from roland. I had problems with the parallel connection. Serial works fine for cutting. I used to use Netwok-Print interface with it. If you need help with the connection feel free to call me. I send you my contact details.


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

CutMister87 said:


> Thanks AMW, although spending £400 on SignLab when I could just spend half that on a new plotter and run it in Inkscape seems pointless. I got the machine for free as well so I could quite easily sell it and buy one that'll work.
> 
> Looks like I'm downgrading to XP 🙄


This machine works just like a new one. If you buy a new one You still need a software to run it.


----------



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

I think everyone is misunderstanding. I KNOW SignLab will run the machine. But I refuse to pay £400 to do it when I'm not running a business, it's just for messing about with and doing some bits for home for my daughter.
My question is, has anyone got it working on Windows 10 and how. Otherwise, I'll just downgrade to XP.


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

CutMister87 said:


> I think everyone is misunderstanding. I KNOW SignLab will run the machine. But I refuse to pay £400 to do it when I'm not running a business, it's just for messing about with and doing some bits for home for my daughter.
> My question is, has anyone got it working on Windows 10 and how. Otherwise, I'll just downgrade to XP.


I understand everithing, the question is if you need help or not. All cutter can run on windows 10. RS232 was there before windows and will be there after windows. Do not belive anyone who tells you otherwise. make sure you use the correct Baud Rate and Handshake enabled Hardwire in default. Still a lots of questions. Do you use the correct cable? I just have a PNC-960 next to me and it works.


----------



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you. I'll get some pictures of machine settings, serial port settings and software settings.
I'm using a DB25 - DB9 serial adapter connect to the machine and a serial to usb connect from adapter to machine.
Tried Parallel port to usb but Inkscape doesn't support LPT connections.

Links to connections:





C2G DB9 to DB25 Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy C2G DB9 to DB25 Adapter (Female to Male) at Amazon UK.



www.amazon.co.uk










USB to Serial Cable 1.5M, BENFEI USB to RS-232/DB9(9-pin) Cable, Prolific Chipset Compatible for Windows 10/8.1/8/7, Mac OS X 10.6 and Above: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


USB to Serial Cable 1.5M, BENFEI USB to RS-232/DB9(9-pin) Cable, Prolific Chipset Compatible for Windows 10/8.1/8/7, Mac OS X 10.6 and Above: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories



www.amazon.co.uk







naattila said:


> I understand everithing, the question is if you need help or not. All cutter can run on windows 10. RS232 was there before windows and will be there after windows. Do not belive anyone who tells you otherwise. make sure you use the correct Baud Rate and Handshake enabled Hardwire in default. Still a lots of questions. Do you use the correct cable? I just have a PNC-960 next to me and it works.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

You can use old SignLab or old FlexiSIGN. PM me if you would like to get direction for reasonable.


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

CutMister87 said:


> Thank you. I'll get some pictures of machine settings, serial port settings and software settings.
> I'm using a DB25 - DB9 serial adapter connect to the machine and a serial to usb connect from adapter to machine.
> Tried Parallel port to usb but Inkscape doesn't support LPT connections.
> 
> ...


You See, Wrong cable You will need one of these between your USB and DB25 adapter:





DB9 null modem adapter male to female slimline data transfer serial port adapter 2 Pack : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


Shop for JIACHEN PC products at the Amazon.co.uk Electronics & Photo store.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

Perfect! I'll give that a go then. Thank you so much, just hope this works.



naattila said:


> You See, Wrong cable You will need one of these between your USB and DB25 adapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

CutMister87 said:


> Perfect! I'll give that a go then. Thank you so much, just hope this works.


Still a long way to go. InkScape Plot wont give you a smooth HPGL. SignCut can, But you not Printing yet. Ribbons are Expensive anyway.


----------



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

I probably won't be printing at all to be fair and don't want to pay for software. Wondering if the Roland extension for illustrator will work since I already pay for Adobe for photography and design work.


----------



## CutMister87 (Nov 25, 2020)

naattila said:


> You See, Wrong cable You will need one of these between your USB and DB25 adapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually. Can I ask what the difference is between this https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0753HBT12?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
And you item? They seem the same just one has a USB connection at the end and the other doesn't? How will it benefit my situation?


----------



## naattila (Nov 10, 2020)

Crossing outputs to input pins.


----------

